# pre-conception clinic.



## Estellaa (May 21, 2012)

if you get put on to this clinic anyone got any ideas how long you have to wait till they give you the go ahead? as me and my partner are very eager but obviously wary of my diabetes being under control.
got an appointment with my doc in a few weeks to discuss it.


----------



## rachelha (May 21, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> if you get put on to this clinic anyone got any ideas how long you have to wait till they give you the go ahead? as me and my partner are very eager but obviously wary of my diabetes being under control.
> got an appointment with my doc in a few weeks to discuss it.



Getting the go ahead completely depends on your blood sugar levels and taking folic acid.  Ideally you need to take a high strength folic acid supplement for 3 months prior to getting pregnant.  You could see you GP for a prescription for this separately though.  Apart from that it is dependent on you blood sugar levels.  If your control is under 7 you should get a green light to start ttc.  

With Nathan my hba1c was around 8.7 when I first went and it took about 10 months to get it down to 7.4 when they gave us the go ahead.  I was having a lot of hypos so they did not make me try and get it below 7 first.


----------



## Estellaa (May 21, 2012)

it's just we're so eager, i've already been told to get my hb1ac down so i'm already doing that i can get mine down within 3 months or less i know i can.


----------



## Monkey (May 22, 2012)

What rachel said, really - we were told that in an ideal world they'd like hba1c under 6.1%, but I was given the go ahead at under 7%. (that's based on risk of hypos / lifestyle - we've got a 2.5yr old already.)

I know how maddening it is having to wait, really, but it's for good reasons - the better place you're in at conception, the less chance you have of complications. 

How's your control at the moment? Are you getting good support from a DSN in getting where you need to be?


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 22, 2012)

Yep same here, as soon as I was under 7% they let me go ahead.


----------



## Estellaa (May 23, 2012)

they told me that i need to make an appointment with the consultant which i have.
but they said to me you need to get it down to a level which is best for you didn't give a specific level.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 23, 2012)

My consultant seems to have a completely different outlook...

Obviously there are guidelines but as my control(years ago) was poor and HBA in double figures, my consultant only wanted me to get it down to the 8% mark...much higher than the norm. He knew that to get it below 7 maybe much harder for me! 

He also said that he'd much rather allow me to have a baby with it higher and have close monitoring, than to wait ages, then give ok, then take ages trying to only miss the window altogether. I am 31 but I guess he could see it could have taken me to my mid-late 30's....

It took me over 2years to get my HBA to 8% but that included falling off the BG waggon a few times!!

Of course Estella, the best and only person who can say what you want to hear is the consultant...and realistically, if you are asked to tighten control, it should only take 3/4months if you do it seriously and you can also use that time to take folic acid...happy days!


----------

